# Thraduil's Battle Under the Trees



## JeffF. (Jan 28, 2002)

In the ROTK appendices there is a mention of Thranduil fighting a great battle under the trees. I can find no mention of which army the Dark Lord sent though. The Atlas of Middle Earth shows the enemy coming from Dol Guldor but I can find no text to support that conclusion. With forces insufficient even for the taking of Lothlorien I find it hard to believe that the commander at Dol Guldor would dissipate his inadequate force even further by sending a part to attack Thranduil's realm. On the other hand if the Easterlings who killed Kings Brand and Dain at the Battle of Dale besieged the remnants of the Men and Dwarves with only a part of the Easterling Army sending most to attack Thranduil, it would explain why the forces of Bard II and Thorin III were later able to sortie from the Kingdom Under the Mountain and defeat the Easterlings.

Any information on whom the enemies were that Thranduil defeated?


----------



## Snaga (Jan 28, 2002)

JeffF

If you look at the entry for March 15 3019 it reads 'Thranduil repels the forces of Dol Guldur. Second assault on Lorien'. As unlikely as it may be for the commander of the Dol Guldur forces to take Lorien and Thranduil at once that is what happens.

I suppose by so doing, it prevents Lorien helping Minas Tirith, or Thranduil helping Dale & Erebor, so you can create some logic if you don't want Sauron to have made a tactical error!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Variag of Khand _
> *JeffF
> 
> If you look at the entry for March 15 3019 it reads 'Thranduil repels the forces of Dol Guldur. Second assault on Lorien'. As unlikely as it may be for the commander of the Dol Guldur forces to take Lorien and Thranduil at once that is what happens.
> ...




Yeah that is right though i don't think Lorien would march to 2 Minas Tirith. If Minas Tirith falls then they would be next. So i 'd think they'd march to Rivendell to swell the numbers!


----------



## JeffF. (Jan 28, 2002)

*thanks*

I thought that I had read years ago text somewhere supporting a Dol Guldor origination but I could not find it this time. Now that you point it out I wonder how I missed it. Old Age Kicking In as my son would say.










"Old age and treachery beats youth and strength every time"


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 31, 2004)

When Halbarad & Co arrived to strengthen Aragorn, apparently because he had wished it, Gimli asked Legolas why they did not themselves wish for their own kindred to come. The text reads: _Legolas stood before the gate and turned his bright eyes away north and east, and his fair face was troubled. 'I do not think that any would come,' he answered. 'they have no need to ride to war; war alreay marches on their own lands.'_ The Tale of Years puts this as March 6th. Lorien is assaulted on March 11th and 15th. Thranduil's (Legolas' father's) realm is also attacked on the 15th, and Dale and Erebor (Gimli's home) are attacked on March 17th. It would be interesting to know whether Legolas had foreknowledge not known to the kindred who were under attack, or whether they too could tell as early as March 6th that they needed to get ready.


----------

